# I can't do the simplest job right.



## Shockjaw

I just started working at burger king. I was apparently too slow, and I couldn't get enough hamburgers on the grill, so everyone had to wait for their food. Doing that is the simplest job there. My manager yelled at me and said I can't do the simplest things right, and that they can't baby sit me forever.

I was supposed to only have three days of training but I'm still in training because I forget everything. 

I can't do the simplest thing they can offer, and therefore I've come to a solid conclusion I'm the worst human being on the planet. Anybody should be able to put burgers in the machine, and I can't even do that fast apparently. I'll never be ready for the real world, and I should just kill myself. Wait, I probably can't even do that right.


----------



## sas111

Sounds just like me, I would feel bad whomever hires me. It's hard realizing that even younger children could get the job done better than me. Dunno what to say, but your not alone on this.


----------



## Shockjaw

sas111 said:


> Sounds just like me, I would feel bad whomever hires me. *It's hard realizing that even younger children could get the job done better than me. * Dunno what to say, but your not alone on this.


Bingo. There's people my age and younger who work at the same place, who've gotten past training and do the job way better.


----------



## SoLongDeity

Is this the first job you've ever had? No matter how simple the job, sometimes it takes a little while to get into the swing of things. Everything eventually becomes routine. Just give it a little time. Trust me. I have felt like a complete idiot the first few weeks of every job I've ever had, the first of which was in the food industry. It gets easier, I promise!


----------



## Shockjaw

SoLongDeity said:


> Is this the first job you've ever had? No matter how simple the job, sometimes it takes a little while to get into the swing of things. Everything eventually becomes routine. Just give it a little time. Trust me. I have felt like a complete idiot the first few weeks of every job I've ever had, the first of which was in the food industry. It gets easier, I promise!


You say that, but I'mt telling you, my boss said I shouldn't have problems with this.

I'm just gonna quit.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I could of probably do that but i can't pass the interview.


----------



## bottleofblues

Shockjaw said:


> You say that, but I'mt telling you, my boss said I shouldn't have problems with this.
> 
> I'm just gonna quit.


You shouldn't quit just yet, give yourself time to get used to the job. Its just your anxiety and low self esteem that are getting in the way, i used to be pretty bad at new jobs as well but some of the jobs over the years i've worked at i've been a really good worker and have got good feedback.
Sometimes bosses can be insensitive, but if you quit now whats your future gonna be a lifetime of unemployment? Trust me thats worse than anything. Just keep at it you'll get better at it with time.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

I had the same problem myself worst of all is every time i get a new job my mom always brings my past up . I would say probably try your best I know it's hard but if you feel worried in the mean time look for another job that's less stressful than this one


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

You sound a lot like me. I'm so insecure and anxious about my own competence that I'm afraid to take on the smallest of responsibilities. As a result, my work suffers. It sounds like you're in the same boat. You'll be okay once it becomes routine. It may be taking you a little longer than others since you aren't confident in your abilities. But you'll get it.


----------



## Shockjaw

It's not that I just think I'm doing bad. I've been told so. She's proven to me that I'm something I've always thought, except this time it's not in my head. It has nothing to with my negativity, but my human ability. 

I talked with my dad about it. He said as long as I stay there, I'm good. He doesn't care if I get fired, just as long as I tried my best and stuck with it. 

Thanks for the comments though guys. I'd love to hear more about what you think in this thread.


----------



## russianruby

Hahahahaha. I remember I worked at burger king. Man did they call me names and stuff. My first day was much worse than yours, I forgot about the pan and they all dropped from the broiler grill lol. I got NO training at ALL. Just a 1 minute explanation of how the broiler works and where the patties are. Trust me this is always gonna happen when its busy or not. There will be times when there are no patties and the people need to blame someone so its the new guy. I saw new guys like you make bigger mistakes. After about a week or so you will be an expert broiler dude and you will be laughing in their faces. I think you need to tough it out. I was slower than you at it so cheer up its not the end of the world.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

Shockjaw said:


> It's not that I just think I'm doing bad. I've been told so. She's proven to me that I'm something I've always thought, except this time it's not in my head. It has nothing to with my negativity, but my human ability.
> 
> I talked with my dad about it. He said as long as I stay there, I'm good. He doesn't care if I get fired, just as long as I tried my best and stuck with it.
> 
> Thanks for the comments though guys. I'd love to hear more about what you think in this thread.


You have a good dad that's telling you to try trust me some parents can be much worst and make you feel bad or demean you be glad that you have a supportive dad . I think you should listen to him and try . Guess what i'm doing a job next week that i know i'm not gonna be good at and i will probably get belittle and shamed by my boss and my parents . But I'm doing it because i want to get stronger emotionally and try so next time i can do better and get over my fears . I think I would feel much better to try than quit and wondered if i could have turn things around . I made a plan that i'm gonna go in there and give it my all . I know it 's hard and stressful but I think you shouldn't give up .


----------



## Shockjaw

I mean I guess I'm gonna try. 

It just feels no matter what, it's a lose-lose. Quit or get fired sooner-or-later. 

But I guess knowing that I tried my best to keep my job is what matters. The only thing I can't get over is that I literally only have worked a week, and I'm getting yelled at. I was supposed to be done with training in 3 days, but I can't because I, according to my boss, need to be "baby-sitted." 

That's the only thing bothering me right now.


----------



## theCARS1979

Shockjaw said:


> I just started working at burger king. I was apparently too slow, and I couldn't get enough hamburgers on the grill, so everyone had to wait for their food. Doing that is the simplest job there. My manager yelled at me and said I can't do the simplest things right, and that they can't baby sit me forever.
> 
> I was supposed to only have three days of training but I'm still in training because I forget everything.
> 
> I can't do the simplest thing they can offer, and therefore I've come to a solid conclusion I'm the worst human being on the planet. Anybody should be able to put burgers in the machine, and I can't even do that fast apparently. I'll never be ready for the real world, and I should just kill myself. Wait, I probably can't even do that right.


Not everyone is cut out for that. I think your better off at a slower paced job working in a pharmacy or something. 5 years from now that job wont mean anything so dont worry about it


----------



## mybelovedaldra

Shockjaw said:


> I mean I guess I'm gonna try.
> 
> It just feels no matter what, it's a lose-lose. Quit or get fired sooner-or-later.
> 
> But I guess knowing that I tried my best to keep my job is what matters. The only thing I can't get over is that I literally only have worked a week, and I'm getting yelled at. I was supposed to be done with training in 3 days, but I can't because I, according to my boss, need to be "baby-sitted."
> 
> That's the only thing bothering me right now.


 Most fast food places act like that in my experience they expect you to know every thing in a day which is nonsense to me . You shouldn't feel bad many people aren't cut out for fast food some are good at it others are not and your boss is a jackass for saying such mean things to you like that . One of the things i hate about the fast food industry is their lack of patience for training new workers .


----------



## Sacrieur

Everyone is slow at first.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

If it makes you feel better OP, at my first job for Wendy's I was grilled for not having fries ready fast enough. But I kept at it and became somewhat decent at it, enough for them to move me up to sandwich making and burger flipping.

Just stick with it and try to build a rhythm. I know this may sound lame but I tried making it a game to get the crispiest and just perfectly salted fries. Just set some small goals for yourself and reach a little further each time till you find a productive flow. Just don't give up, you can do it.


----------



## M0rbid

mybelovedaldra said:


> Most fast food places act like that in my experience they expect you to know every thing in a day which is nonsense to me . You shouldn't feel bad many people aren't cut out for fast food some are good at it others are not and your boss is a jackass for saying such mean things to you like that . One of the things i hate about the fast food industry is *their lack of patience for training new workers *.


It's not just fast food industry. Almost all low wage corporate jobs are like that.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I am glad you decided to stick with it. Try your best and keep at it. Because with the other option, quitting, you won't learn. You need to give yourself that chance. 

I started a new job and it was stressful too. Still is actually. The reason is also because I feel I am too slow. But I have good qualities too that I am sure they appreciate: I am on time and haven't missed any days; I get along with everyone and am drama-free; and while I am slow, I can get the job done. For a few weeks I was completely miserable. I wanted to quit but knew I couldn't, so that meant I had to keep going back. I am happy I am doing it though; quitting would have made me feel way worse.

Fast food is such a stressful job, so don't beat yourself up too much over it. It is tough. Ugh, being yelled at is not cool. So unprofessional. Just try not to take it too personally and keep trying your best.


----------



## XEN

At least you can get a job and get past that interview stage


----------



## Shockjaw

TrueAstralKnight said:


> If it makes you feel better OP, at my first job for Wendy's I was grilled for not having fries ready fast enough. But I kept at it and became somewhat decent at it, enough for them to move me up to sandwich making and burger flipping.
> 
> Just stick with it and try to build a rhythm. I know this may sound lame but I tried making it a game to get the crispiest and just perfectly salted fries. Just set some small goals for yourself and reach a little further each time till you find a productive flow. Just don't give up, you can do it.


It doesn't, sorry. :< She also yelled at me for not having fries ready when she needed them. People kept telling me to do other stuff, so I only got the fries in 3 minutes afterward.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Shockjaw said:


> It doesn't, sorry. :< She also yelled at me for not having fries ready when she needed them. People kept telling me to do other stuff, so I only got the fries in 3 minutes afterward.


I know what you mean. I would get pulled to do other random stuff and fall behind on fries sometimes. Watching the little fryer timer countdown feels like and eternity when someone is waiting on them. I'd feel relief when my managers would ask me to take out the trash since I could get away from everyone for awhile.


----------



## canna

Everyone feels like a dork when you're the new guy/gal. Just relax, learn their culture and give it time.


----------



## AxlRose408

Believe it or not, I find jobs like Burger King and cash register jobs beyond my abilities. There are some things I have to accept that are beyond my capabilities. I think a job like data entry, scanning, file clerk, and admin jobs are easier than Burger King and cash register. I would rather be in front of a computer doing stuff in Excel or Word. I would rather work in an office even if it was entry level and low paying. Maybe flipping burgers is not your strong suit. It's just a myth and stereotype that fast food jobs are for brain dead people. Try sales at Fry's Electronics, or work selling cell phones at a cellular company. There are so many jobs you may be good at so don't think Burger King is for people who have no skills or intelligence. 

Good luck


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Maybe you just need to try and show a bit more competence and enthusiasm.. 
I know flippin' burgers isn't one of the most exciting jobs but if your options are very limited, you should try and keep this source of income..


----------



## TheTraveler

Id fail at that. I fail at life really. Im not above flipping burgers but I have a feeling that my career will be the only job i get that i dont fail at. Hell, i cant even get an interview.


----------



## Morrik

Look at this way; Always try your best. If you're flipping burgers, then flip some dope arse burgers. There's tons of people depending on you to feed them!


----------



## asittingducky

God I can relate to this so much it's not even funny. I think this is the biggest hindrance to somebody with SA , right up there with networking. I'm still trying to improve on using my head when put on the spot as well. However,I hope that I can give useful advice on some things that you said:


Shockjaw said:


> It's not that I just think I'm doing bad. I've been told so. She's proven to me that I'm something I've always thought, except this time it's not in my head. It has nothing to with my negativity, but my human ability.


You say that but then this was in your original post:


Shockjaw said:


> I can't do the simplest thing they can offer, and therefore I've come to a solid conclusion I'm the worst human being on the planet. Anybody should be able to put burgers in the machine, and I can't even do that fast apparently. I'll never be ready for the real world, and I should just kill myself. Wait, I probably can't even do that right.


This is the whole self-fulfilling prophecy problem. And by putting you on the spot and predicting your failure they're totally getting in your head. Anyways, I think managers act like jerks with new guys because they want to prepare you to be able to make quick decisions and be efficient even when you're putting up with customers who feel they are entitled to be total *******s towards fast food workers. They won't be able to micro-manage you during rush hour when one of the friers breaks down now will they?
And ItsEasierToRun is right. Stop with the negativity and start showing enthusiasm. Really try to convince yourself in your mind that you are a competent and efficient employee and you will start to act like one. Self-image is important in any job. Also, it might be a good idea to let your mind slow down for a second so you can isolate what decisions you need to make. Focus on your tasks one at a time.


----------

